# Friday..... Already!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Been working hard on the Ploprof book all week and wearing, dismantling, photographing and rebuilding, this one all week... A new pic as well, on Maratc (thanks Deano!)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pic Jon

Me, still playing with this one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seriously, again?










Later,

William


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't sleep, so decided to get up and get a few things done.

Been wearing the X-33 for the last 2 days so I need something a bit less modern today

_Omega Speedmaster 125, cal 1041_


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm still wearing this hunk of junk as part of my how big a watch can I wear experiment


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't seep either .... I will join William


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Wearing my TIMEX Triathlon today, aka the G-Shock killer 

...sorry for the old pic...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all

Precista PRS-5 today










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-20 for me so far today:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yellow to brighten up the day


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Arrived a while back and find it a perfect everyday watch


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Going out later so I'll be wearing this Omega Railmaster.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this for the moment


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Love that Railmaster!

Been wearing the Alpha Exploder for a few days now. I'm sorry about the Slave Children who probably made it but it's a nice little thing. Please excuse the pic quality...










.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W selectron today










HAGW

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started the day with this










This one tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Being invited to a "posh" party tonight. I'll show off whith this one  :










Maybe I'll decide against it later on and put on a Seiko diver instead  ...

all the best

Jan


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

after watching [no pun intended] highland rescue

on with the sar..... :huh:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*OMEGA Seamaster GMT* for me today


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rolex GMT...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Had the manual, sold it, and now bought the auto. Find the 2824-2 a bit more stable regarding positional variations. The style and look of the PRS53 is superb


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sticking with the Muhle today....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be the LM-1 LE today.

Alasdair


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Wearing this in the office today:










But will change to this when I get home.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy this morning:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*RLT-17, no.17/30, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me today


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

She looks after me well - so it's a blue shirt for to-day's afternoon teaching session (dance) :yes:










the "Doctors Medical Slava on the right of the picture :lol:

and for tonight it's a black shirt so its a "hall of shame" item (HKRolly)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Mind you i may change to this as not worn it in ages!!


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

JonW said:


> Been working hard on the Ploprof book all week and wearing, dismantling, photographing and rebuilding, this one all week... A new pic as well, on Maratc (thanks Deano!)


I guess that will be a great watchporn book  Like the new strap...


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Atlas for me...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I posted on TZ that I was going to wear this today but couldn't get it over the bandages and is too tight to wear on my right wrist:










So I've had to changed to the Certina now which does fit on my right wrist - damn it feels funny - how do you do it Mac? :blink: ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Same Old Same Old today


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

This weeks new arrival Citizen Alterna










Might trade it for a canoe to get me about in over the weekend :cry2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

rousey said:


> This weeks new arrival Citizen Alterna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 'Specialized FSR' in the picture is a superb bike but at Â£4K it would mean a serious sacriface in the watch fund! :lol:

EDIT: Oh yeh I mean't to say I like the watch btw!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Offshore 500 for me again today.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JHM said:


> Being invited to a "posh" party tonight. I'll show off whith this one  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blast from my past-great watch.

SD for me - did wear Valgranges during week. Honest.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> rousey said:
> 
> 
> > This weeks new arrival Citizen Alterna
> ...


Well spotted

I would love to own one,however it's an advert on the back of a mountain bike comic and my ride is just a humble

Cube Ltd 4 hard tail for me :cry2:

cheers

Scott


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Offshore 500 for me again today.


Interesting, is DIVEX a watch brand or a diving equipment company that happens to have it's own name on a watch ??


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

rousey said:


> [
> 
> Well spotted
> 
> ...


Ah you ride a German h34r: - I prefer the Dutch myself (GIANT Anthem 1)

Still like your watch btw - what model is it please?

Edit - just read it on the top of your post


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Offshore 500 for me again today.
> ...


They are a company specialising in equipment for military and commercial diving. Have a look here.

FAO mods. No prices of any sort published on the site.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> They are a company specialising in equipment for military and commercial diving. Have a look here.
> 
> FAO mods. No prices of any sort published on the site.


Thought so we do a bit of work for them now and then, wasn't sure if it was the same outfit.

Cheers

B.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Not long arrived. A good size, very thick. Very well made, really happy with this one. In the style of a junghans flieger.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

A couple of new arrivals from Rich so I'm happily wearing:










Glycine Bienne 1914 on a Toshi !!!










It was a little too dressy on the original strap for everyday wear. I think the Toshi gives it some informality.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Custom Seiko for me today, getting lots of wrist time as im trying to inject a bit of brightness to this dreary day with the orange highlights...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

SharkBike said:


>


  :thumbup:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

My newest addition for me today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

hippo said:


> This one for me today


Alpha? :lol:

(great pic BTW)


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol i did think that too.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

This morning CWC Diver on the way cycling to work, afternoon a newly acquired Stowa Marine Original but it wil be the JSAR on TOSHI tonight!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Arrived late to this thread because I was waiting for a new one to arrive . My new Titus f300 which used to be an Omega SMf300 apparently.










Phil sent me this today. I only PM'd him yesterday morning . What a guy, Cheers Phil :thumbsup:

Just collected it from the post office and took a couple of pictures in the rain. I'm glad it's a diver although it won't be getting wetter than this.

It's my first hummer and the sound is quite eerie yet cool. It's a great chunk of metal and I love that aged tritium lume.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pishin' down yer, tis......










Love this one... except for the lack of a quickset date!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> It's my first hummer and the sound is quite eerie yet cool.


Just don't put it on the bedside table at night - you've been warned :tongue2:

Congrats though, great watches.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hippo said:


> This one for me today


I assumne there _is_ a watch attached, Hippo? :huh:

Or have you done a "Miller" and made a bracelet up for yourself out of some left over links? h34r: :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just don't put it on the bedside table at night - you've been warned :tongue2:


I noticed Rich 

It's sat on the desk in front of me and I can hear it over the noise of the TV in the next room. :blink:


----------



## 964RS (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm wearing the same as yesterday. :lol:

Easiest 'which watch today' decision all year....


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thought that id change back to this ready for my holiday packing


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just about to do some housework - the 710 left some clear instruction this morning :threaten: so changed over to something that can handle the tough world that is hoovering, dusting & ironing










Well, I need the brownie points, it's our wedding anniversary on Sunday and I don't want to look like :black eye:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > It's my first hummer and the sound is quite eerie yet cool.
> ...


No..hide it under the 710's pillow, or on her bedside table for that strange resonating sound....brilliant fun...till she figures it out of course....doh!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> No..hide it under the 710's pillow, or on her bedside table for that strange resonating sound....brilliant fun...till she figures it out of course....doh!




I'll give it a try. Should be fun... until she finds it and destroys it as punishment :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this odd couple before coming to work...

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*










*RLT-5, ETA 2824-2*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival today! Missed it yesterday because I was out.

Loving it!! Feels like a real solid piece!

Benarus Barracuda 1000M



















Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Sparky said:


> This new arrival today! Missed it yesterday because I was out.
> 
> Loving it!! Feels like a real solid piece!
> 
> ...


That is absolutely gorgeous. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > This new arrival today! Missed it yesterday because I was out.
> ...


what he said


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have swapped over to this now, bloody knackered after today 










BTW Rob, the Titus looks great


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Did a few watch related jobs today: picked up my chrono-quartz from STS (no pictures yet), left a 1960 Seamaster for service (560 cal, 14kt), had my OMC 'tuned' along with this one, which also had a proper crown fitted (the crown in the picture is the old one)


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this, after surviving a 25% staff cut at work this week  , I wanted to wear something I could rely on 100%

My 3536


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Been wearing this, after surviving a 25% staff cut at work this week  , I wanted to wear something I could rely on 100%
> 
> My 3536


I really want one of those Neal, the only problem is what would I do with the SD :blink: I couldn't justify both


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Been wearing this, after surviving a 25% staff cut at work this week  , I wanted to wear something I could rely on 100%
> ...


Just send it to me Phil. I'd dispose of it for you! :tongue2:

Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sparky said:


> Just send it to me Phil. I'd dispose of it for you! :tongue2:
> 
> Mark


No probs, once Neal has sent me the Aquatimer I'll send it up to you :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> I really want one of those Neal, the only problem is what would I do with the SD :blink: I couldn't justify both


You're not trying hard enough Phil







. You can justify anything if you try hard enough :yes:

I want one too :cry2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

For the last couple of hours of the day I'm going to treat myself and put on one of my faves. :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this odd couple before coming to work...
> 
> *Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


I like this one Mach, if I were ever to take the Omega plunge again I'd have one of these, nice clean classic watch


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> For the last couple of hours of the day I'm going to treat myself and put on one of my faves. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alasdair


One of my favourites too, Alasdair. Never had a Caribbean (or even a Carribbean h34r: ) :cry2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I really want one of those Neal, the only problem is what would I do with the SD :blink: I couldn't justify both
> ...


A mate of mine justifies the purchase of expensive things that he doesn't need by choosing something useful and boring that would make a sensible purchase and then not buying it. Using his logic you then have that money, that you would have spent anyway (free money), to buy something cool and groovy that you didn't really need.

Of course once you've bought it you can then go back and buy the boring essential item anyway because you actually need it and it would be stupid not to... or you can save it and not buy it again for the next cool and groovy toy that comes along 

It's such a good system i've started using it myself.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I really want one of those Neal, the only problem is what would I do with the SD :blink: I couldn't justify both
> ...





PhilM said:


> It's offical I've stopped buying watches, I'm cured :flex:


I need support in these hard time please, it's only 4 days since I posted this


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mutley said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me today
> ...


Close


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > It's offical I've stopped buying watches, I'm cured :flex:
> ...


does that mean a new watch?







Or just that you're finding 4 days tough? :huh:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Sadly the latter Rich :sadwalk:


----------

